# Où acheter iPhone 7 ou 8 NEUF



## yanker_man (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tente ma chance ici pour savoir si une personne sait où il serait possible d'acheter encore un iPhone 7 ou 8 mais NEUF ? J'insiste sur ce point que je souhaite qu'il soit neuf, et pas d'occasion ou reconditionné

Je me doute que trouver du neuf sur ces 2 produits doit être difficile désormais mais vu que ce sont des modèles qui vieillissent... mais si vous connaissez un site internet ou une boutique je suis preneur.
J'ai déjà fait le tour d'un certain nombre de sites (Ebay, Rakuten, Apple, le bon coin, rue du commence, etc...) on trouve souvent de l'occasion ou du reconditionné ; à un moment je suis tombé sur des trucs douteux coté neuf.

Je suppose que certain me diront à juste titre d'acheter un iPhone SE 2022  ils ont raison mais c'est pour ma compagne qui veut absolument du rose ou rose or, donc impossible de le trouver sur du SE. Donc malheureusement obligé de se rabattre sur du 7 ou 8 malgré l'obsolescence qui arrive à grand pas...


----------



## MrTom (2 Novembre 2022)

Hello,

Ces iPhones ne sont plus fabriqués, cela devient compliqué.
Il y a la couleur lavande sur les iPhone 14 si tu veux.


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Novembre 2022)

tout ca pour mettre une coque autour 

PS : j'ai acheté un iPad rose car c'était le moins cher, une fois la coque en place ... on ne voit plus le rose


----------



## daffyb (2 Novembre 2022)

yanker_man a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je tente ma chance ici pour savoir si une personne sait où il serait possible d'acheter encore un iPhone 7 ou 8 mais NEUF ? J'insiste sur ce point que je souhaite qu'il soit neuf, et pas d'occasion ou reconditionné
> 
> ...


Je te souhaite bien de la chance car 
1- tu cherches un truc neuf qui n'est plus commercialisé depuis un certain temps
2- et en plus tu veux une couleur spécifique !!

Et sinon, pourquoi absolument du neuf ?


----------



## yanker_man (2 Novembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tout ca pour mettre une coque autour
> 
> PS : j'ai acheté un iPad rose car c'était le moins cher, une fois la coque en place ... on ne voit plus le rose


Bon malheureusement il n’y aura pas de coque en plus  sinon ça aurai pu régler le problème


----------



## yanker_man (2 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Je te souhaite bien de la chance car
> 1- tu cherches un truc neuf qui n'est plus commercialisé depuis un certain temps
> 2- et en plus tu veux une couleur spécifique !!
> 
> Et sinon, pourquoi absolument du neuf ?


Oui en effet je pense que c’est quasi mission impossible, c’est pour ça que je tente ma chance ici.

Je préconise le neuf pour pleins de raisons : pas de rayures ou d’autres dégâts , batterie en bon état (même si ça peut ce changer mais c’est toujours un coup en plus), de mauvaise expérience avec le reconditionné par le passé, le prix qui est au final intéressant pour ces vieux modèles ( si on le trouve en neuf) et pour finir c’est un cadeau.


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Novembre 2022)

Un iPhone qu'on aura laissé dans une boite sous blister pendant 6 ans n'aura pas une bonne batterie. Au contraire elle sera probablement morte.


----------



## yanker_man (4 Novembre 2022)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Un iPhone qu'on aura laissé dans une boite sous blister pendant 6 ans n'aura pas une bonne batterie. Au contraire elle sera probablement morte.


ce n'est pas faux pour la batterie  au pire ça sera le seul élément à changer

Après je me dis que  ça serait mieux d'acheter un iPhone SE 2022 et de le repeindre en couleur rose OU d'acheter un chassis d'iPhone 8 or/rose qui semble intercompatible entre les 2 modèles (mais la personne pour qui il est destiné n'est pas de coque et ne veux de skin à coller)

Je vais me renseigner dans des boutiques de customisation/réparation pour voir la viabilité ; si vous avez avis je suis preneur


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Novembre 2022)

franchement le SE en lumière stellaire est superbe.
je ne vois pas ce que ta compagne pourrait lui reprocher.
ça serait vraiment un caprice et bien dommage de le repeindre, pour un résultat ultra douteux.
si elle ne veut pas de cet iPhone c'est qu'elle se fiche d'avoir un iPhone, autant prendre un Android, et là du rose il doit bien y en avoir 

ma femme a un 8 en version Gold, elle l'adore, mais si demain je lui prend un SE en Stellaire elle sera ravie


----------



## daffyb (4 Novembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> franchement le SE en lumière stellaire est superbe.
> je ne vois pas ce que ta compagne pourrait lui reprocher.
> ça serait vraiment un caprice et bien dommage de le repeindre, pour un résultat ultra douteux.
> si elle ne veut pas de cet iPhone c'est qu'elle se fiche d'avoir un iPhone, autant prendre un Android, et là du rose il doit bien y en avoir
> ...


Ma fille voudra bien t'échanger son iPhone 7 128OGo Rose contre n'importe quoi de plus récent


----------



## yanker_man (4 Novembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> franchement le SE en lumière stellaire est superbe.
> je ne vois pas ce que ta compagne pourrait lui reprocher.
> ça serait vraiment un caprice et bien dommage de le repeindre, pour un résultat ultra douteux.
> si elle ne veut pas de cet iPhone c'est qu'elle se fiche d'avoir un iPhone, autant prendre un Android, et là du rose il doit bien y en avoir
> ...


Je teste juste les possibilités de l’avoir en rose, elle sera sûrement obligée de prendre le lumiere stellaire ; mais ça se trouve pour peu d’argent on peut changer ça (mais en effet il faut que le résultat soit satisfaisant)


----------

